# Alloy Wheel Colour Matching



## ballyboy1067 (Jan 19, 2017)

I have recently bought a 7 month old Mk3 TTS with the optional 20' wheels. Unfortunately I managed to very slightly curb one of the alloys, its basically taken off the top coat of the lacquer/paint. I can repair it myself, so contacted Audi regarding a colour code. They came back with the code LD8 and the name Galvanic or Galvano Silver, but they were unable to tell me where to get this colour touch up paint. I visited Halfords as they can usually mix paint for cars, but there computer system couldn't find the code. 
So i'm stuck at the moment, so any suggestions would be greatly received.

Cheers


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The code LD8 lines up with Galvano Silver so that information seems correct.

Wheel paint codes and the paint itself are more difficult to find than body colours: a bit odd since the wheels are so vulnerable.

I've used *paints4u* before but using that colour code & name on their site got no result.

It might be worth giving them a call; other wise search for _car aerosol spray paints_ or similar to find other on-line suppliers.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

ballyboy1067 said:


> I have recently bought a 7 month old Mk3 TTS with the optional 20' wheels. Unfortunately I managed to very slightly curb one of the alloys, its basically taken off the top coat of the lacquer/paint. I can repair it myself, so contacted Audi regarding a colour code. They came back with the code LD8 and the name Galvanic or Galvano Silver, but they were unable to tell me where to get this colour touch up paint. I visited Halfords as they can usually mix paint for cars, but there computer system couldn't find the code.
> So i'm stuck at the moment, so any suggestions would be greatly received.
> 
> Cheers


 Did you manage to track down this paint from anywhere?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Don't know your location, but this place can produce any colour, will probably very be expensive, but must be others that use the same technique.
http://www.prestonfarm.co.uk/colour-mat ... ology.html
Hoggy.


----------

